# Compiz-fusion (Beryl) mit KDE starten [solved]

## AROK

Hi,

es gibt je tausend Möglichkeiten und howtos wie Beryl automatisch mit KDE gestartet werden kann. 

/etc/env.d/96local

```
KDEWM=/usr/bin/beryl-manager
```

also Beryl manager statt Beryl als WM einzutragen, funktioniert bisher tadellos und ohne Zeitverzug wie mit der Autostart-Methode.

Gruß

AROKLast edited by AROK on Wed Nov 07, 2007 7:28 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## mrsteven

env-update danach nicht vergessen!  :Wink: 

----------

## AROK

So hab ich es jetzt für compiz-fusion gemacht:

/usr/local/bin/compiz-fusion:

```
emerald --replace &

compiz --replace ccp --sm-disable
```

ausführbar machen

cat /etc/env.d/96local

```
KDEWM=/usr/local/bin/compiz-fusion
```

Gruß

AROK

----------

